
Ventoy makes making bootable USB drives easy - jerodsanto
https://github.com/ventoy/Ventoy
======
trollied
This was posted a few days ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24241485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24241485)

~~~
EricE
I didn’t see it so I’m glad it came up again - this is by far the best
solution I have seen so far. So simple I wish I would have thought of it :)

------
bleepblorp
This tool keeps getting mentioned so extensively on so many link aggregators
that the level of attention it is receiving looks more like the result of a
marketing campaign than organic behavior.

I have no idea why anyone would want to market an open source USB boot tool,
but something about how often this tool keeps popping up seems off.

~~~
walterbell
The earliest code executed on a computer is part of the TCB, especially as a
meta-installer, so it has long-term strategic value. Same reasons why lower-
level access is valuable.

Plus everyone has experienced the pain of USB boot, making free usable tools
attractive.

------
tiernano
I had looked at ventoy, but given the host needed to be able to boot from usb,
that limited me for some older machines I have. Plus, if I did not trust the
machine, I was out of luck. I ended up getting this:
[http://iodd.kr/wordpress/product/iodd-
mini/](http://iodd.kr/wordpress/product/iodd-mini/)

Got mine with 256gb ssd, usb3 support and it's booted old macs, servers,
laptops and more. Can act as a USB key, CD-ROM, hdd and all can be read only.
Very handy bit of kit!

~~~
ganoushoreilly
I did the same. It's great for booting everything and the fact it identifies
as an ODD makes for better compatibility with a bunch of older gear. It really
is a great piece of equipment.

~~~
walterbell
Could be even better if they open the firmware, or allow OSS components to be
added to the firmware.

------
azinman2
Sadly there’s no macOS version. I ran into this lag night. I assumed I could
just dd and image to a usb and then drop in some isos, but apparently you need
to run their software to preconfigure everything. Too bad as it would have
solved some issues booting from a very fickle super micro board!

------
rem6630
ventoy useless for old computers with 2gb ram. Yumi works perfect.

------
imwm
"makes making"

~~~
Jowsey
I don't see an issue?

It _makes_ the action of _making_ bootable USB drives easier.

